

Heroku Down Again - jethrokuan
https://status.heroku.com/

======
dutchbrit
Wondering how low their June uptime is going to be. Glad not to have my
applications running there, but feel sorry for those that do. It sounds like
an awesome system, but with outages being so frequent, I really wouldn't be
comfortable using their services.

------
jwarzech
It is especially frustrating because my site is running but I need to push a
pretty critical update and the api is shut off.

------
billpatrianakos
Yes, Heroku is down. They have a status page that lets you know about that
sort of thing. It seems like folks like to keep an eye on certain service
status pages and post them here real quick for some easy karma or something.
This is HN, not the Heroku/AWS/PaaS/SaaS service status page. Those pages are
easy to find and now there's one less spot for a really interesting article on
the front page.

~~~
josteink
While I to some extent agree with your point, it serves as a reminder to those
who say Heroku/AWS/whatever is the one-stop solution to all your uptime,
stability and scalability needs.

These things goes down as well, and when they do you are powerless to get your
stuff back up if you rely on them to operate.

